# fast growing low light plants



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

do they exist? i have 2x10w screw in cfl bulbs in a 10g. curently i am growing java fern, java moss, anubius nana and frazeri(i think thats how it is spelled). i would like something that grows a little bit quicker to help combat algea. i have more wisteria than i know what to do with in my 20h which has 2x24w t5ho. would it be ok in the ten gallon with the cfl's. i dose with flourish excell and comp. on both tanks.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Anacharis, it's really low light, cheap, and depending on your LFS, might give a stem or two away for free. I'd use it if it's just for the algae. But if you want something to keep that's fast and low light, maybe a few crypts. And with your lighting perhaps some rotola or hygrophilla.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

echonodorus beleheri or ozelot
15W in 60 liter will do for them. but take care at a rich subrtrate (For example JBL proFlora)
by the way. you will not win the battle with algae only with plants. what filter do you have?
and btw do not use Easycarbo or Excel. They seem good but....


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

The wisteria would likely do just fine. Any amazon sword plant should work for ya as well, along with the plants the others mentioned. Pennywort is another that grows in low-light pretty quickly. May be able to get by with E. Tenellus but you'd definitely want root tabs at the least for that. umm, bacopa will grow in that light.. I'll post again if i can think of more, they're should a be sticky somewhere around here that has a list of low-light plants, maybe in the lighting forum?


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

hello again
in nature there is now way that a low light plant will grow at a rapid pace in the real sense.
look i will give you some data
amazon water level 50.000 lux of light
best dennerle tube amazon nano day aprox 15.000
got the ideea? 
even elodea floating will have only 1/2 to 1/3 of what it gets in nature
as ia stated from a biological point of view an amazon sword (bleheri or ozelot ) will grow at a RELATIVE fast pace and...when LARGE (40-50 leaves) will get many nasty thing from water 
try it if you have a larger tank.

btw in nature a high light plant will grow quick but il will die in the same manner
but a slow one will last longer. an example? conifers, ferns (like java : ) )


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

kinda...... but as far as filter i have a penguin 100, and why shouldnt i use excel?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Limnophilia sessiflora is a low light plant that grows um...... very very very quick lol. It is a noxious weed though, and not available for sale. It actually looks better in a low light setup, it grows dense, with shorter spans between nodes.


----------



## Porsche (Nov 10, 2010)

no plant grow fast in low light... moss and java ferns seem to do well in low-light


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

> "rotola or hygrophilla."


+1. If you use some seachem ferts with it they grow great in low lights. Way Faster than anubis or java.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

i went to lfs yesterday and picked up some floating water sprite which had duck weed mixed in and a marimo moss ball


----------

